# How to beat you?



## Andrew Green (Nov 11, 2005)

So here's the deal, you've been cloned (damn those aliens) and are coaching someone to fight your clone.  What's the game plan?  What's the best way to beat you?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2005)

The best way to beat me in sparring compitition is to be faster then me power will only piss me off, but speed can control the fight to wear me out, at my age it about a sudden burst not the marathon match.
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2005)

Speed. I'm relatively slow.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 11, 2005)

Get someone to flash their boobies at me. lol


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 11, 2005)

open a bag of Lay's potato chips.....i can never eat just one.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Get someone to flash their boobies at me.


 
Ah, the _kunoichi_ trick!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 11, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Ah, the _kunoichi_ trick!


 
Misdirection, lol.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 11, 2005)

Last more than 2 minutes...I have crappy cardio.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 11, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So here's the deal, you've been cloned (damn those aliens) and are coaching someone to fight your clone. What's the game plan? What's the best way to beat you?



From a LEO officer friend of mine: "I would call S.W.A.T" and take you out at a greater distance. 

Since this is in the MMA section I assume that food and beer are not an option for if so, I would sit down and eat with him and drink little and then wait for the right point in a debate to take him out. 

To take myself on, in an all MMA event, I would have just give it 110% and wait for the mistake that eventually will happen 

Thinking on the subject . . .


----------



## Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

While in side mount and applying a scarf hold, lean all your weight on my left ribs...that usually pretty much loses it for me.  Chronic rib problems are a pain


----------



## Navarre (Nov 11, 2005)

Physically we'd be evenly matched. He would have difficulty taking advantage of my weaknesses because they are his weaknesses too. 

For example, I have good muscle tone but I'm not strong..but then he wouldn't be either. If he worked to become strong then it wouldn't be any different than fighting anyone else; he wouldn't be me anymore.

So, the only way an exact double could beat me is by employing things he would know about me psychologically that other ppl don't.  His best bet is to beg off, saying he knows he can't beat me. 

Then, although acknowledging my physical skills, start talking to me about why I would ever bother fighting someone. He'd point out to me that my children wouldn't respect my violence and acting like a thug won't really win the affection of any women. 

He'd wear me down until I became preoccupied emotionally and lost focus of the moment. He'd bid me farewell.

...Then, when I turned to walk away, he'd waffle me with a tire iron!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Physically we'd be evenly matched.



Each distracted by the other's good looks, you mean?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 11, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> While in side mount and applying a scarf hold, lean all your weight on my left ribs...that usually pretty much loses it for me. Chronic rib problems are a pain



Lisa, I suffer form ticklish ribs, and when people are demonstrating and not really fighting, it sometimes tickles and I laugh and react to pass the knees or get free.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 12, 2005)

For me -> Where a gi and know how to use it, I do no gi stuff at all and suck with one on, or even with an opponent wearing and using one.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Lisa, I suffer form ticklish ribs, and when people are demonstrating and not really fighting, it sometimes tickles and I laugh and react to pass the knees or get free.




Rich, My youngest daughter bursts out laughing while grappling whenever anyone comes in close proximity of her neck, she is extremely ticklish there so chokes and such are really funny and pretty much make her forget what she is doing, lol.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm not comfortable exposing my weaknesses to a large group of martial artists. It just seems like the group you would least want to know your vulnerable points.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 12, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Each distracted by the other's good looks, you mean?


Aah, you've spotted my weakness. Should there be two of us the seething flock of nubile young women, exasperated at our rugged handsomeness, would be too much for those young ladies' hearts to bear. 

I would hate to be the cause of their future woe as they were forced to live a life without me...and me.



			
				Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I'm not comfortable exposing my weaknesses to a large group of martial artists. It just seems like the group you would least want to know your vulnerable points.


You are wise, noble adversary. Yet you shall not prevail. We _will_ discover your weakness. Long live The Brotherhood of Shadows!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 12, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Rich, My youngest daughter bursts out laughing while grappling whenever anyone comes in close proximity of her neck, she is extremely ticklish there so chokes and such are really funny and pretty much make her forget what she is doing, lol.



Well when someone is trying to do a move on me and I laugh there is someone else around that usually makes comments like; "Look he is laughing at you." or "See he is laughing at your technique." or "You obviously are not choking him if he is laughing." This only makes the opponent more frustrated, which most times makes me laugh harder. NOTE: By no means am I an accomplished  grappler on the ground, I just practice what little I know.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd take my clone out to the clubs and find the hottest girls and get him (the clone) drunk and to which he'll wake up the next morning and realize what a great guy I am and we become buddies... I send _him_ to my job to work 18 hours a day while I go out caving and/or learn more martial arts. 



:idunno: <simple>


----------



## Shaolinwind (Nov 12, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So here's the deal, you've been cloned (damn those aliens) and are coaching someone to fight your clone. What's the game plan? What's the best way to beat you?


 
The clone slayer would most definitely need to be briefed on all the sparring tricks, specifically fake-outs and abnormal combos


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 12, 2005)

Actually, I'd convince my best friend that I was the original and not the clone and then he'd kick my *** for me. Friendship wins again!


----------



## Navarre (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'd be really ticked off if my clone hooked up with  some sexy co-ed cheerleader type. Aaargh, I'm even more of a loser than myself!


----------

